# Penn Mag 525 Schematics



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I just took all my 525's apart, cleaned, lubed and etc. Everything went great, they are all back together and working. 

So I went to order some spare parts just to have around, like springs, small screws and such. I was looking at the schematics that came with the reel and I noticed two things. 

#1 There are two parts that are listed on the schematics that all 3 of my reels didn't have. These are two types of Thrust washers (40C and 40D). These washers look like they go in cap that holds the spool tension and bearing. I found it odd that all 3 of my reels are missing these. 

#2 The diagram is completely missing the bearing and end cap that the spool spindle sits in on the left side plate (the one with the mags). Why are these parts not listed on the schematics? I know the bearing is the same as the tension bearing, but what about that gold/copper thing that the spindle sits in and holds the bearing? 

I have downloaded a couple different versions of the schematics online and they all show the same inconsistencies. 

Those two thrust washers that I am looking for, are they maybe wedges into the tension cap and i don't even notice them? I didn't try and pick at the end of the cap to see if they where lodged in there or not. 

Should I go ahead and order 3 sets of those thrust washers and put them in if indeed they are missing, or was there a design change on the reel that made these parts useless in the later models?


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

The schematics are for the 525 GS. It also includes the 525 MAG parts. The MAG uses some parts the GS doesn't. The bullet shaped thingy is not a spared part, don't loose it. You should rarely need to get to that bearing. When you take that copper bullet thing out put a very small drop of superglue to hold it, a very small drop.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Question #2*

That part is part of the left side plate part # 27-525mag. Not sure the bearing behind the brass spindle is included. The left side plate can be had for about $28. + SH from Scott's Bait and Tackle.


Question #1 - I know I have part 40D that "O" ring on the Spool Tension Knob, about 40C am not sure; will look tonight, it might be stuck to the inside on the spool tension cap.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

longcast said:


> The schematics are for the 525 GS. It also includes the 525 MAG parts. The MAG uses some parts the GS doesn't. The bullet shaped thingy is not a spared part, don't loose it. You should rarely need to get to that bearing. When you take that copper bullet thing out put a very small drop of superglue to hold it, a very small drop.


The schematics that I have are specific to the 525MAG. The parts list on the schematic doesn't show the regular 525GS parts such as the friction cast controls and different end plates. The instruction book that came with the reels are generic to the 525GS/525GSMAG/535, but the parts list is just for the 525mag. 

So about those 2 thrust washers, should they be installed on my reel? 

Also I complied a nice PDF file of all the Penn 525 parts and prices. If anyone wants it PM me. I would post it up here but I can't post attachments. If anyone who can post attachments wants to post it up feel free!


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I put that partlist/priceguide on a free hosting website. Here is the link

http://myfreefilehosting.com/f/e56816940d_0.04MB


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

Orest said:


> That part is part of the left side plate part # 27-525mag. Not sure the bearing behind the brass spindle is included. The left side plate can be had for about $28. + SH from Scott's Bait and Tackle.
> 
> 
> The bearing is indeed included in the left side plate assembly. I buggered the brass spindle in one of my 525's and had to order the entire plate to get the spindle. I removed the spindle to replace the bearing with the one from my buggered reel, and was surprised to find a bearing already there.
> ...


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

mwhuffman said:


> Orest said:
> 
> 
> > That part is part of the left side plate part # 27-525mag. Not sure the bearing behind the brass spindle is included. The left side plate can be had for about $28. + SH from Scott's Bait and Tackle.
> ...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I checked my 525mag this AM*

and my spool tension knob DOES have the copper thrust washer inside the cap and the O ring on the threaded housing of the bearing, where you screw the spool tension knob on. Under the copper thrust washer is a black piece of very thin plastic that feels like there is maybe oil or grease under it.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I have the rubber O-ring on the threads. 

There are two other thrust washers that are listed in the diagram. I didn't get a chance to check mine closely lastnight. I am thinking they are buried into the cap


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*40 C - must be the Copper thurst washer and*

40 D - is the black rubber thrust washer under 40C. Then I have both.


Either 40 C or 40 D are fine with me...............


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

525 knobby mag side plate,
I have made arrangements with an european company to make the knobby style side plate with adjustable knobby mag unit for the 525s. If you are interested drop me an email and I will explain more. Have a great day/week.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reels


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Don't fret...the parts are there...Unless you pry them out, they will remain there. The schematic shows them as seperate parts, but they are wedged into the caps and there is no need to replace them or otherwise mess with them.


----------

